# Would you give a 3 year old root beer?



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

DS birthday is coming up...okay its a little over a month away but I am a very organised woman







lol...

For his birthday we are going to do a Mickey Mouse theme. I am so chuffed I found these party things in this country - I thought it would be near impossible! hehe DS loves Mickey Mouse!...

So I am thinking 'American' type foods for his birthday party as Mickey Mouse is pretty American. We will do pizzas (which I know are technically Italian, but ask most any American kid what their fav food is and they usually say pizza right? lol) and I thought....

Root beer floats!...Little ones of course in a little cup (you know those party sized cups, they are awfully small!)...

But...We don't normally buy that kind of stuff. And DS has never had it. Sure we have our fair share of sugar and E's every now and then but I am not sure yet how I feel about carbonated drinks and/or if it would be a good idea to have it for children at his birthday party.

However - it is a special occasion and just a 'once off' iykwim and of course, something slightly different - and a very small portion... So maybe its 'ok'?

What do you think? Perhaps there is an alternative? Whats the typical 'American' birthday party food selection? lol

I am also going to make ambrosia ...but since we don't have 'cool whip' in this country, I will use something we do have that is close to it (though much more 'natural' lol)...It may or may not turn out right...we shall see! lol


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure by 3 my dd had a taste of several kinds of pop. I try to keep our diet pretty healthy, but on special occasions I make no effort whatsoever to try and make the junk food healthier. I enjoy a good ol' fashion sugar high once in awhile


----------



## fritz (Nov 9, 2005)

My 3 yo doesn't like root beer. You could try doing a fruit punch instead. Which you could still serve over ice cream, if you wanted. Or do ice cream sundaes.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont think we have fruit punch in this country lol

I did think of a banana sundae. But thats quite a bit more effort and quite a bit more money for a birthday party.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

sure it sound very mainstream American. pizza and soda. if you're worried about kids not liking root beer get root beer and cola or orange soda. cake is big too or cupcakes w/ frosting. i think everyone pretty much likes that stuff and there was a time before they ever had it in the first place. if you're really worried you could always have a stash of something (that stays good in case you don't need it) that you know they like just in case.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

by 3 my kids all had pop on more than 1 occassion, but probably not root beer. It's an acquired taste, imo. I'd go for orange pop or coke floats


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd do it. You can always dilute the root beer with water. The only time my 4 year old or almost two year olds get soda or juice is if it's 50/50 with water.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I let my son have root beer now and then when he was 3. Watch for caffeine though, most root beers are caffeine-free but the Barq's brand and a couple others do have caffeine.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

My 4 yr old has a strong dislike to carbonated beverages and anything really sweet, now that I think of it. If your child is not used to them, you may find he just doesn't want any, no matter what kind of soda you use.

Maybe have an option for fruit juice or a plain milkshake? I see milkshakes as slightly more commonly American than floats....

Hey, ann of loxley , if we were having a Peter Rabbit theme birthday (or something else "typically British") what food should we serve?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My 3 year old has had a her share of root beer. It's the drink we get for her at drive throughs that don't have milk as an option (Taco Bell mostly.) She loves it. My 17mo loves it too. As a once and a while treat, it's fine.


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

My guess is that a fruit pop would go over better than root beer.

But I don't think there's anything wrong with a very small amount of pop for a 3yo. It's not every day. It's once for a special occasion.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't think rootbeer is any worse than most juice drinks out there. Perhaps you could do root beer floats with frozen yogurt instead of ice cream.
And of course offer water as well so parents have a choice.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

For a special occaision I would be fine with root beer for a 3 year old.

My ds wouldn't have drank it though (and still won't) but he has his own issues with food/drinks and probably wouldn't eat/drink anything you serve, except a cup of water


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
For a special occaision I would be fine with root beer for a 3 year old.

My ds wouldn't have drank it though (and still won't) but he has his own issues with food/drinks and probably wouldn't eat/drink anything you serve, except a cup of water

















My ds might have eaten the ice cream plain but still does not like carbonated beverages.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I wouldn't have had a problem with it for a special occasion, but I'm not sure if my daughter would have wanted it. Kids who don't want them combined can have them separate, or just have some ice cream, though.


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

My stepkid loves rootbeer. Cola makes good floats, too.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

My son is 3 and drinks root beer. We buy a brand that doesn't have corn syrup (allergy reasons primarily) and it tastes pretty good. We do water it down.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

My 3y/o loves root beer. DH buys the "natural" ones without hfcs and shares with DS. It's a nice treat sometimes. I'd let him have some at a party. Of course, he almost never eats at birthday parties anyway, not even cake. He's too excited about the games and playing!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Honestly, I'd stay away from something "complicated" like a root beer float for 3yos. I'd serve pizza and apple juice for the main course, and cake and ice cream (separately!) for dessert. Toddlers and preschoolers often don't like "mixed" foods, even if they like each food individually. And there are preschoolers who hate bubbles and those who like it. I certainly wouldn't have soda as the ONLY available beverage.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

My DD is 3.5 and she has a small bit of root beer about once a week or so, and has since she was probably 2. I used to dilute it with water when she was younger but don't now. She actually self-regulates root beer really well and generally only takes about 1/4 cup before she's done. Add ice cream, though, and all bets are off! She doesn't regulate ice cream well yet.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely! I don't think anything is wrong with giving a 3 year old a soda on a special occasion. I'd go ahead with the root beer, and have maybe one or two other types of drinks for those who don't like root beer. It would be a fun, special treat. I'd go for it! I know I had root beer floats by the time I was 3. It was a fun, tasty treat.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Personally, I had (and still have) and addition to orange soda with vanilla ice cream.

And I agree with other pps. If you make the soda "a treat", the child won't want to drink it every day.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Umm... by 3, dd had had root beer more than once. We don't buy pop to keep at home, but if we're out to eat, my kids can have some. (We don't go out to eat much, maybe once a month, usually when we're traveling somewhere.)

But, be careful about what kind you buy -- Barq's rootbeer (a Coke product) has caffeine in it!


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't give my 3 yr old soda, but I don't necessarily think there is anything wrong with it once in a while. I just wanted my kids to wait until they were older before trying it. My 6 yr old recently tried it and freaked out about the carbonation... so your son might not like that, either.

What about homemade apple pie instead of a regular birthday cake? That's pretty "American"


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Honestly, I'd stay away from something "complicated" like a root beer float for 3yos. I'd serve pizza and apple juice for the main course, and cake and ice cream (separately!) for dessert. Toddlers and preschoolers often don't like "mixed" foods, even if they like each food individually. And there are preschoolers who hate bubbles and those who like it. I certainly wouldn't have soda as the ONLY available beverage.

I second that. My mom does daycare, and on really hot days she has the kids (older usually) help her make cookies and then has ice cream cookie sandwiches. The younger kids, under 5, usually take the cookie sandwiches apart and either eat just the cookie or just the ice cream.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

absolutely


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I guess it would depend on the families of the kids invited. I wouldn't really want my dd to have it, but wouldn't say no if all the other kids were having it.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I wouldn't have a problem with it. My kids have both had pop in limited amounts.

Root beer floats are fun! And I fully believe everything in moderation.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Of course I would. But then I dont have a problem giving my kids pop at all.


----------



## mommy777 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think it would be fine to serve that at the party. We did it with carbonated fruit punch and vanilla icecream- BIG HIT!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

It sounds like fun!

I think it's so cute that you want to give your son an "American" party!

When I was in England, I loved having tea with cucumber sandwiches -- also the scones with real cream and jam ... hmm, maybe my girls would enjoy some English teas!

Seriously, why would you want cool whip? Your real cream is waaay superior. The closest I can get to it here, is to buy whipping cream and whip it up with some vanilla ... I'm so American that I do add sugar, but I loved it the way it was served unsweetened with scones in England, the jam was sweet enough.


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think for special occassions it's just fine! I clearly don't want my kids having junk food 24/7, but for goodness sakes, it's root beer, not crack!! He's not going to become a sugar-aholic from one birthday party!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

At a birthday party? Sure.

And my kids love root beer floats.


----------



## OhDang (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah i would give a 3yo some rootbeet on a birthday! In fact, once in a while I would give a 3yo a rootbeer float on a hot summer day!


----------



## pumpkinmom2 (Apr 29, 2008)

in the old days, root beer floats, sure!

now, its juice bags/boxes all the way!! over here, in our part of pennsylvania anyway.

almost every party that we attended here so far there was:

pizza
hot dogs
mac and cheese

pretzles
chips
cheese curls/balls

choc/van cake 1/2 and 1/2
(rarely) icecream anymore

and always juice bags

good luck and have fun


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenners26* 
I think for special occassions it's just fine! I clearly don't want my kids having junk food 24/7, but for goodness sakes, it's root beer, not crack!! He's not going to become a sugar-aholic from one birthday party!



















That's priceless.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My 4.5 year old hasn't had soda yet. There has always been other options. But if we were at a party and they were doing root beer floats I would let him try one. I doubt he would like it, but I'd let him try it, sounds fun.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Erm, I'm just going to throw this out for your consideration: Barrs do a cream soda with natural vanilla and raspberry flavouring. It is AWESOME. Tooth-rottingly sweet, but it is absolutely amazing. I'd consider that as an alternative as well. (you need the one in the glass bottle, not cans or plastic.)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol ...thanks for all your replies. (its rootbeer not crack is still making me chuckle lol).... I actually expect you all to say .... carbonated drink? - NO WAY!....But not that some children may not like the taste of root beer.
However - this is a country of marmite eaters, I am not sure that root beer could be an undesired flavour lol...But then again, I cant remember the last time I had root beer myself, let alone ever seeing it in anyones house or at any other party (child or adult party!)...So I would say that they probably dont really know if they like it or not as they probably havnt really tasted it! lol

I think I will give the floats a go!

And ill add pretzels to the party list too!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I am laughing at all of the comments saying "I'm not sure my kid would like carbonated drinks". In my experience kids love soda. But I also have not hung around too many kids that have any food issues/sensitivities.

My DD loves root beer! We buy IBC brand that comes in brown "beer" bottles to stash in the cooler next to the real beer whenever we go camping or to a cook out. She thinks she is very cool walking around with that bottle (straw and tiny umbrella included!)

I think floats would be fun and yummy!

It is also the soda of choice when there is not a healthy choice for a drink. I like the no caffeine and DD likes the big burps.

I second the idea that real cream is WAY better than cool whip. Cool whip is actually kinda gross IMO.

The PP about scones has me jonesing for clotted cream, rock cakes, and Theakstons (not all together mind you!)

Any other Americans find it sad that American food = junk food? And even more sad that it is true?


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think my dd had root beer, but I would not be against her trying it at a party.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Root beer is the only soda I'll allow my son to have, as a VERY special rare treat. A birthday qualifies







Most are caffeine free and as sodas go root beer is the least bad for the teeth (I'm a dentist, this is an obsession for me). My son has had it twice and loved it.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

My 3 yr old has had root beer.

I would do it.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll chime in to say that my DS had is first rootbeer float at approx 2.5yo and loved it. I will note that he had the rootbeer float, but I don't think he's had rootbeer "straight" to drink. He does drink bubbly stuff, mostly carbonated water.
Our deal is that life is different at Grandma's house... the rules are different and the foods are different. I don't buy soda, but it's always at Grandma's and I expect him to have some sooner, rather than later. And there tends to be a dessert with each dinner there, and definitely not something we do at home. But, it would be too difficult and too damaging to relationships to be on strict food-patrol every time we're there. DS has no problem with the different environments.
The rootbeer float wasn't at all difficult for him to manage to eat. And, I have a 10yo nephew with food issues and he just had the vanilla ice cream without a problem.
I hope your son has a happy birthday and that you enjoy the day!
Cyndi


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomedayMom* 
Most are caffeine free and as sodas go root beer is the least bad for the teeth (I'm a dentist, this is an obsession for me).

How so? I'm curious because I love root beer!







I also like that most are caffeine-free, although it's annoying how almost all restaurants serve Barq's root beer, which does contain caffeine.

To answer the OP's question, yes, I'd let my 3yo DS have a root beer float at a b-day party, but he doesn't like carbonated drinks (he describes them as "spicy"







: )so he'd probably ask for plain ice cream.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I remember tasting my first pop at around age 8, and not liking it because it "hurt my heart."

Uhm, I got over it pretty quickly. I was an avid pop-drinker by the time I was a teen!

Besides, what's the harm if any kids don't like it? Just have an alternative on hand (even ice-water or fruit juice).

By the way, what's marmite? I was only in Britain for a month, and it was, like, 20 years ago -- and I missed learning about marmite. I did learn about (and get addicted to) chocolate digestives, though!


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

DSD has had soda on different occasions, but we certainly don't make it a habit in our house... it's usually fruit juice, milk, or water... Actually we had Apple and Fruit Juice at her party.... there was soda too, but she chose apple juice that day. lol


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

It would annoy me if I didn't have any warning. I know eventually all kids will have to deal with soda at parties but three is so little. My dd is five and I was amazed that there will be soda at a party she is invited to tomorrow.(I bought her some organic apple juice boxes. A HUGE treat so she's happy.)


----------



## krissi (Sep 24, 2004)

I generally don't give 3yo DS carbonated drinks straight up because something about it gives him stomach pain, although he'd happily drink it without considering the later suffering. I would make an exception at a party though.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
However - this is a country of marmite eaters,










Mmmm...marmite...When I worked at camp, the Ozzies would get vegemite from home...







:

Back on topic, yep, root beer sounds good to me! I wouldn't have a problem with DD having a root beer float at a birthday party. I'd have an alternative for kids/parents who can't/won't drink it....


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'd serve pizza and apple juice for the main course, and cake and ice cream (separately!) for dessert. I certainly wouldn't have soda as the ONLY available beverage.

I agree with this!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2mygirl* 
It would annoy me if I didn't have any warning. I know eventually all kids will have to deal with soda at parties but three is so little. My dd is five and I was amazed that there will be soda at a party she is invited to tomorrow.

I would be VERY surprised and yes, annoyed, if pop was the only drink choice at a 3 year old's birthday party my kid attended. My kids aren't allowed to have pop until they are at least ten. No, not crack but certainly not something I want my kids to start asking for.

If it were a birthday party for an 8 year old, I can see root beer or orange pop (something without caffeine) but for five or younger I'd be really, really surprised.

My dd1 just turned 12 and didn't even ask for pop at her birthday party. She wanted (and got) sparkling cider - which she has had on rare occasion like Thanksgiving.

Usually, with cake and ice cream being so sweet, I like to serve either milk or just water. Juice or pop are so sweet on top of cake and ice cream already.

I do understand how root beer floats fit in with your theme. I just would do it for an older child instead of three year olds. Honestly, when I was a kid, carbonated beverages hurt my nose and throat and made my eyes water - up until I was a teenager.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

If he isn't used to it then it may not be the best thing to get for a treat because he may not like it and that would be a bummer for him. I have given dd soda on her birthday and at the few graduation parties we have been to since she was three and see nothing wrong with it for that, but she doesn't like it usually because it isn't something she has often. Fruit punch is a really yummy treat that is a little more enjoyable and probably an American type drink, you could also give him a small sample before hand to see if it will work out.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I wouldn't give it, but I don't even like giving dd juice.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

My dd is 3, and loves root beer floats. She's only had a few, and FWIW, she never asks for pop to drink. It's only a special treat.

I would say go for it! I would see it as the dessert, though, and not serve root beer as the beverage. I'd have water, milk, and juice available for drinking.


----------



## LindyLou (May 4, 2004)

My girls have root beer at special occasions. They love root beer floats.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I would be VERY surprised and yes, annoyed, if pop was the only drink choice at a 3 year old's birthday party my kid attended.

Wow! -- you'd actually get annoyed over food-choices at a party?

In my experience, birthday parties for 3yo's last maybe 2-3 hours. My children tend not to be overly-focused on food when they're at an exciting get-together with a bunch of other kids, anyway -- and that's the impression I've gotten of other 3yo's at parties, too.

They're excited about their initial taste of cake, then most of it stays on their plate and they run off to play. And if my children don't happen to like whatever was served at a party, they come home and eat something they do like, no big deal. I can't imagine getting annoyed over this.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
How so? I'm curious because I love root beer!







I also like that most are caffeine-free, although it's annoying how almost all restaurants serve Barq's root beer, which does contain caffeine.

To answer the OP's question, yes, I'd let my 3yo DS have a root beer float at a b-day party, but he doesn't like carbonated drinks (he describes them as "spicy"







: )so he'd probably ask for plain ice cream.

Don't get me wrong, root beer still has sugar, but unlike other sodas it does not have the double whammy with the acid. Even diet soda causes tooth decay because of the acid. Root beer is less acidic than all other sodas. Root beer also has fewer additives and is not usually carbonated. I'll pull up some links.

Here are a few links

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/65740.php

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...1/ai_n15386918

This one shows just how acidic drinks are

http://www.smileshappen.com/gotRot.html


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Mmmmm... rootbeer floats














:







:







:







One of my all time favorites.

I let DS have a wee sip of my rootbeer once when we were out for lunch. He liked it, but was content with just a sip or two. Of course then he washed it down with yum-yums (







:.) I also let him have occasional sips of gingerale.

I don't know if you can get it in the UK, but over here one can get organic rootbeer. Serve it with organic vanilla ice cream and it's probably healthier than most of the "juice drinks" that get served to kids in most nursery schools.

Make sure you have enough for the adults too







:!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm happy to hear it's easier on teeth than other pops! It's my 8yo's favorite soft drink.

Another thing that's easier on teeth is drinking sugary drinks with a straw.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

No.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Mmmm... oh yes, I'd be fine with it.

Actually, dd and I are going to have to go make some now.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I wouldn't mind my 3yo having a little, but I don't think I'd serve soda at a 3yo birthday party. How about lemonade?


----------



## doublyblessed (Jun 4, 2008)

yes my dd has had rootbeer at 3. i'm guilty of giving in to soda one too many times... thanks for reminding me to cool it.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maliceinwonderland* 
I'm pretty sure by 3 my dd had a taste of several kinds of pop.

LOL same here. Jones soda is made with cane sugar rather than HFCS.


----------



## reece19 (May 21, 2008)

Sure, I would do it! Even if the kids don't like it, it's fun to try and the parents will probably want to finish off what the kids leave. Or have their own, of course







I would probably have a couple of different kinds of soda - and I would likely buy generic brands, for the price - maybe root beer, coke, and a fruit flavor.

Those cups are little, and there's no need to fill them completely either, especially for kids who aren't used to sweets and carbonation. Probably one soda can would be enough for several kids.

Sounds like a fun party


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's a cute idea. I totally would let my 3-year-old drink a small root beer float at a birthday party. My 2.5-year-old has a small amount of soda occasionally in restaurants.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Wow! -- you'd actually get annoyed over food-choices at a party?

And if my children don't happen to like whatever was served at a party, they come home and eat something they do like, no big deal.

I agree that if they served chocolate cake and my kid was picky and only ate white cake for example (which isn't true - I think my kids would eat a bit of any kind of cake served), she wouldn't starve in 2-3 hours; hopefully she had a meal before we left, etc.

What I'm imagining being annoying is a hot summer day - birthday party - kid has been running around playing party games - had some sweet cake and/or ice cream - thirsty - would be more than satisfied with water, milk, juice of any number of varieties - but there is only pop. For three year olds. Caffeine or not, it is still carbonated and "spicy" as another poster described it. Besides the fact that I personally find pop an unacceptable choice for my three year old, SHE probably wouldn't drink it. If we are just in the OP's yard, I can ask if I can get a glass of water from the house - but feel like I am putting her out when she is trying to take pictures, serve guests cake, help with spilled root beer float, write down who gave what gifts for thank yous later, and on and on... If we are out in a park, I have no recourse unless I have a water bottle in my car - which I likely do at any given point.

But yes, it would annoy me that pop was the only drink choice for a group of three year olds. How hard is it to have root beer floats AND a bottle of apple juice or jug of water? Since the guests are so young, and many people may not appreciate pop being the only drink choice.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't have any problems with it--and floats are a wonderful idea!--but dd (3.5) doesn't seem to like fizzy stuff. And of course, once you add ice cream, it's not really a beverage any more.







So as I'm sure others have suggested, I'd have alternatives--water, milk, lemonade. We were at Disneyland in the spring and one of the big sellers there was _frozen_ lemonade, i.e. lemon sorbet. Dd and I shared some while we watched the parade.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 

But yes, it would annoy me that pop was the only drink choice for a group of three year olds. How hard is it to have root beer floats AND a bottle of apple juice or jug of water? Since the guests are so young, and many people may not appreciate pop being the only drink choice.

Is that going to be the only choice? I assumed there'd be water too. I didn't read anything saying that it would be root beer or nothing, but maybe I missed a post?


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
If we are just in the OP's yard, I can ask if I can get a glass of water from the house - but feel like I am putting her out when she is trying to take pictures, serve guests cake, help with spilled root beer float, write down who gave what gifts for thank yous later, and on and on... If we are out in a park, I have no recourse unless I have a water bottle in my car - which I likely do at any given point.

We hardly ever leave the house without a water bottle -- and if we were going to a get-together at a park, *no way* would we go without water! I get too thirsty to count on someone else to bring enough liquid refreshment for me and my kids.

So, again, I just can't imagine being annoyed over what a hostess did or didn't provide at a party. I guess we all just have different perspectives on the issue.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

My kids are not allowed to have soda of any kind, generally.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, shoot, I'd do it. As long as you have water or milk available too, what's the harm?

Juice is a special occasion thing for us, but I don't have a problem with a little soda for a 3yo at a birthday. Especially since, as a previous poster pointed out, natural root beer is probably less horrible for you than most "juice" (unless y'all are serving homemade beet and apple juice, in which case, may I come to your party?







).


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

If the OP is having the party in her backyard, and not the middle of the dessert, then I'm sure she will have a few alternate beverages in her fridge and running water from her kitchen sink.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Go for it! The kids will love it and that's what it's all about!!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to clairfy.... A lot of you seem to assume that 'pop' will be the only drink of choice. Who only serves one kind of drink at a party? lol have yet to be to any party where carbonated drinks was the only thing on offer!

I always have other beverages. Alcoholic and non alcoholic for the adults. Fizzy drinks (usually a few different kinds) (though these are usually for the adults). Water is free and comes from the tap - help your bleedin self you know where the kitchen is







lol - and my fav - Elderflower cordial (always a party must). I never have milk - we dont drink milk and quite a few of the children that come to our party are allergic to dairy. This is also why I always make sure all the food I make is egg free and dairy free (and nut free, though I dont tend to ever really have nuts in the house anyhow - keeping it like this usually caters to everyones needs then) . I make a wicked chocolate vegan cake everyone always loves!

The root beer floats was a small extra idea I had to give to the children at the end of the party with their slice of cake (yes - dairy free ice cream, you guessed it







hehe). Of course if their parents would rather they didnt, they dont have to and if the temselves would rather they didnt they dont have to! They can even have the items seperatly as well if they want! lol

My worry was just having the carbonated drink at all for the children (to my surprise, I dont think was anyones concern lol - I was expecting the 'carbonated drink? - No, we dont allow our children to have carbonated drinks until they are 13 years olds - as surely carbonated drinks eat up your insides!) lol...Grandma has coke at her house as wel as a bunch of other junk we never have in our house. I do drink the coke whilst I am there. DS has wanted some when we are over, as I do drink it there. So I usually just get him an empty can and fill it with water lol - He thinks its ace







I also never give him juice. All he drinks is his milk (rice) or water. Hes a very deprived child







lol.

I see now though, reading all the other replies, that a little bit of root beer offered at a party is a once and probably not that big a deal at all! I know my son will probably just take a taste and not eat the rest! (all the more for me







lol). So we shall have the root beer floats!


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

my 5-yr-old drinks coffee, so I guess I probably wouldn't have a problem with a 3-yr-old drinking root beer at a party!


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't mind soft drinks on special occasions


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, to root beer, on special occasions and a very small amount. We're not big on soda around here but all in moderation is a better way to live. A small root beer float, a bit heavier on the ice cream than root beer, sounds like a nice summer idea. Enjoy!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *griffin2004* 
my 5-yr-old drinks coffee, so I guess I probably wouldn't have a problem with a 3-yr-old drinking root beer at a party!

I'm glad I'm not the only one! My 3yo likes my coffee, so I warm up milk for her, and add a small amount of coffee and sugar.

Some mornings she wakes up saying, "I need my coffee!"


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Some mornings she wakes up saying, "I need my coffee!"









And I bet she is 100% cuter than when I do it every morning!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
And I bet she is 100% cuter than when I do it every morning!
















Well, she is pretty cute to me -- but I'll bet there are people who see you the same way!


----------



## vegiemum (Jul 16, 2008)

wouldn't do it. we have made soda to be as bad as beer or wine (or something not to be drunk until you're a grown up and can make a good decision on your own) so NO SODA. try a sparkling fruit juice instead


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Wouldn't bother me at all.

If I'm worried about what my kids eat, I bring my own. DS had a very strict diet for a long time, we'd just bring our own alternatives "just in case". I get that parents feed thier kids differently and I feel that is thier right. But I wont bend over backwards for someone who doesn't like my choices either, just like I never expect people to bend for me as well.

Even now, when we go places you can often find me shoving approved snacks and drinks into my purse.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Eh, if you're already going to have ice cream and soda there, I might let the kids try a teeny float for fun. (you can do it with any soda, not just root beer. Personally, I prefer Dr Pepper or Coke floats, I'm not a big root beer girl.) Certainly, YOU should indulge if you want one or it might be a fun thing to offer to the adults, and then if any kid wished to try one, offer them a kid sized one.









We eat healthy and local. Soda is bottled a long ways away and generally is made by an evil multinational corp. Call it my irreverent side, but you know, for a once a year occasion a teeny bit of evil can be delicious. that's just me though, do whatever you like for your own family.


----------



## macca (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
I'm glad I'm not the only one! My 3yo likes my coffee, so I warm up milk for her, and add a small amount of coffee and sugar.

Some mornings she wakes up saying, "I need my coffee!"



















That's so cute!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

A 12 oz can of soda, not even...a tiny taste of a float or a soda for a small treat, I think that would be alright.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks to you I had to get get vanilla ice cream and rootbeer for floats tonight. I had a mad craving for them after reading this thread, lol.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristine233* 
Thanks to you I had to get get vanilla ice cream and rootbeer for cloats tonight. I had a mad craving for them after reading this thread, lol.

I had a beer float the other night because of this thread. Had the beer and had the ice cream!


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
We eat healthy and local. Soda is bottled a long ways away and generally is made by an evil multinational corp. Call it my irreverent side, but you know, for a once a year occasion a teeny bit of evil can be delicious. that's just me though, do whatever you like for your own family.









Root beer is probably the biggest exception to this!







Lots of root beers are microbrews, essentially (and you can make your own). In the Pacific NW there are lots of local root beers.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I would let my 3 yo have root beer.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

mmmm.. eating one now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I haven't read all 5+ pages but in response to the OP, my almost 3 year old ds can have root beer for very special occasions (State Fair, big family picnic on a hot summer day, etc.) but only if it is made with sugar and not HFCS. That's the stuff memories are made of, you know? Running through the sprinkler on a hot day, dad standing at the grill flipping burgers. Watermelon juice dripping down your chin and washing it all down with an ice cold root beer. Just seems like the ultimate childhood experience to me!


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

If you give a kid a root beer, he's going to ask for a straw. When you give him the straw, he'll probably want to blow the paper off. When he blows the paper off, it'll probably fly into someone's cake. He'll probably want a taste. After he eats the cake, he'll be thirsty, and then he'll ask for a rootbeer (b/c it's like crack... I'm addicted anyway...)


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rio Mama* 
If you give a kid a root beer, he's going to ask for a straw. When you give him the straw, he'll probably want to blow the paper off. When he blows the paper off, it'll probably fly into someone's cake. He'll probably want a taste. After he eats the cake, he'll be thirsty, and then he'll ask for a rootbeer (b/c it's like crack... I'm addicted anyway...)


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I wanted you to know that I ran an informal experiment on my own child, age not-quite-three, in which I subjected her to a root beer float made with Virgil's (microbrew) root beer and organic vanilla ice cream.

I tested the mixture on myself and my husband as well.

Results indicate that the combination was more than satisfactory.







:


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I make a wicked chocolate vegan cake everyone always loves!


so...could you share the recipe? My son's 4th bday is coming up soon and many of the guests will have alergies.....


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegiemum* 
wouldn't do it. we have made soda to be as bad as beer or wine (or something not to be drunk until you're a grown up and can make a good decision on your own) so NO SODA. try a sparkling fruit juice instead

I really don't understand this. You can't become intoxicated from a root beer.
To the OP, yes I would let my son taste some root beer at a birthday party. But not too much as he's already bouncing off the walls as it is.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

At 3 my son hadn't had any sort of soda.

At 3 we discovered that he has a serious problem with corn syrup, corn syrup solids, and high fructose corn syrup. That started a solid year of figuring out where all those things were hiding!

At some point between 3 and 4 we realized hubby has a problem with it too, and he found that his beloved Thomas Kemper root beer was made with HFCS. Off limits.

A couple months ago, I read the back of the TK rootbeer bottle, and it's now made with cane sugar/juice. There was much rejoicing!

And now, at just over 4, DS has had a little bit of Thomas Kemper root beer, and adores it.

Since you're in the UK, your sodas are very likely to NOT be sweetened with HFCS. In that case, I'm more OK with a 3 year old having it. And it will probably be really inexpensive (compared to if it were adults), b/c they will drink so little of it.


----------

